# Car shampoo what brand do you use



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Have used megs gold class shampoo for as many years as I can remember, just finishing off the last of my stock and need to get some ordered. Any shampoo recommendations? just thinking that although the megs was classed as good years ago there might be better products available now.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I've always used the Megs yellow washNwax. I used the Armorall shampoo this time, does look shinier, will see if the dirt fails to stick as they state. Megs Endurance Gel on the tyres.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I use Johnsons Babybath as recommended by a wellknown Swissvax detailer who used to be on the here


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Good call on the endurance tyre gel, running low on that as well. Not used Armorall products in years, one of my friends uses there tyre shine and swears by the stuff.

Never considered the baby bath for shampoo but now you mention it I remember reading a guide on here years ago by a detailer that done a yearly valeting road trip for forum members. Got to say Yellow_TT I think it was on your recommendation previously that I started using baby wipes on my car's interior, they work well! but I have to ask, do you buy all your cleaning products in mothercare? :lol: just kidding I guess it makes sense that the baby shampoo would be mild enough to make sure it doesn't damage paint or strip polish/wax may well give it a go.

A few of the guys I know are now using Mer shampoo, I don't know if it's good or not but I remember back in the early 80's my dad buying a big tub of their polish and remembering the marketing hype from that time is the reason I cant bring myself to buy it


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Don't buy my cleaning products in Mothercare I use Tesco's but I do get them in the mother and bady section :lol:


----------



## MoocherTT (Aug 8, 2016)

I've been using Simoniz Wash and Wax up till now on my Mini. Found it to be good at removing dirt without taking off my wax coat. Leaves a nice shine. Good for those times when you haven't got all day to spend. Cheap and cheerful.


----------



## N16k (Aug 13, 2016)

Ive used lots of different shampoos. My favourite is the Chemical guys glossworks. Followed by autobrite purple velvet.


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I use Johnsons Babybath as recommended by a wellknown Swissvax detailer who used to be on the here


I've used the babybath with mixed results, it's not great if the car is very dirty and I find a 'proper' car shampoo cuts through the dirt better, but it does seem to be kind to any wax you've got on the car. I find it's main drawback is it tends to dry quickly on the paint work, and as I live in a hard water area, it can leave water marks, especially cleaning at this time of year. The meg's NXT shampoo I'm currently using shifts the dirt well and gives me more 'working time' on a warm day.

Just my thoughts, HTH

Regards
Ross


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

I've been using Carchem shampoo for quite a while, not really impressed though.


----------



## muppet05 (May 22, 2016)

Car Chem - http://car-chem.com/store/car-care-exte ... rate-500ml
superb dilution ratio and cleans well

Angel Wax - http://angelwax.co.uk/product/angelwash ... g-shampoo/ cracking shampoo with self drying properties

Wowos Dry shampoo - https://www.wowos.co.uk/product-categor ... h-prepare/ similar to AG self drying.

Car Chem if you have a few cars to wash or use a shampoo mix as part of your pre-wash. AG and Wowos to eliminate water spots and quicker drying.


----------



## Danny732 (Jan 4, 2015)

Been using a 2.5 Ltr container of Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner, that's lasted ages, no complaints about the finish or cleaning abilities. Seems wax friendly too.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone 8)


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Zaino Z7, Valetpro Posideon, Chemical Guys Citrus n' Gloss are decent


----------



## stigg (Mar 9, 2015)

i've been using Dod Juice Born to be Mild and it seems very good to me!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Having tried many off the shelf easily available car shampoo products along with a few more exotic brands I like using Zymol


----------



## Eddie_H (May 25, 2015)

I have used quite a few but I still think megs gold class is the best


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

I use this one: https://www.amazon.com/Adams-NEW-Wash-S ... e19e78bfd1


----------

